# Mystery blue/purple blooming vine



## Jeremiahc (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey there, 

My wife and I are in the process of purchasing our homestead. There is a vining plant that we can't identify. Unfortunately, there was only one bloom (probably because of the drought) and it was gone by the time I was able to get a camera on our next visit. But I snapped a shot of the leaves. It is definitely not a Wisteria, as the leaves do not match up. The blooms are a cluster of blue/purple spiky flowers. Similar to Mountain Laurel. Let me know what you think!

Thanks


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Actually the leaves do look like wisteria;
wisteria plant leaves - Google Search


----------



## Jeremiahc (Jul 6, 2011)

You're right. Some of the Wisteria leaves looked more round, but some of those pictures do look the same. Maybe so! That would be exciting.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

There are different types of Wisteria, so you could have some


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Definitely looks like wisteria to me.


----------

